# Info par produktiem >  LM7805 ieejas max

## Texx

Cik varētu būt maksimālais ieejas spriegums piecvoltu sprieguma stablizācijas mikroshēmai piem. LM7805? Lasīju datasheetaa, ka 35V? Vai tā varētu būt? Kāpēc man viņas liekot ieejas spriegumu 14.4V tik ātri tika caursistas un izejā deva tos pašus 14.4V? No tā, ka es pārsniedzu izkliedes jaudu?

----------


## Delfins

Ja tu esi robežās, kas norādītas datasheet-ā, tad tā arī ir... tiklīdz viens parametrs tiek pārsniegs, tad attiecīgi tiek bojāta detaļa (nav svarīgi, vai tas ir t, I, U, Urev vai Pmax)

----------


## Mairis

5 voltiigajai nevar laist vairaak par 12v, un 12 voltiigajai nevar vairaak par 25v!

----------


## Neatkarīgais

šito palasot man kā reiz rodas jautājums...
tad kā nomest spriegumu no apmēram 12v (mašīnā) līdz 5-6v ?

----------


## Delfins

slēdz virknē 

ākis -> 12V -> 5V

Būs 2 barošanas spriegumi stabilizēti.

----------


## M_J

Kaut kas nav tā. LM7805 esmu simtiem  izmantojis mašīnās, nekad nav bijušas problēmas.

----------


## GuntisK

Jālūko lai no mikrenes barojamā ierīce nepatērētu vairāk strāvas nekā tā 7805tā spēj nodrošināt. Un jāuzmana arī ieejas spriegums. Ja tas ir lielāks par tiem 12v, tad slēdz virknē jau minētās LM7812+LM7805. Tas lai būtu drošāk.  ::  Un obligāti jāliek uz radiatoriem+jāizmanto termopasta, citādi viņas ātri izcepsies un būs jāskrien (jāpasūta?) pēc nākošās stabilizatora mikrenes.  ::  Un var taču galu galā izmantot arī jaudīgākus stabilizatoru variantus piem LM338.  ::

----------

